# III millenno a fasnating label whit incredible title of ars antiqua & ars nova !!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*III millenno a fasnating label whit incredible title of ars antiqua & ars nova !!!*

I have four actual cds of them, there recordings are always peerless perfect, incredible sound...
What a marveleous selection of titles , instrumental side is wonder of the world, the voice are warm and sunny, they have quite fews interresting ars antiqua and ars nova titles

You folks in italy sure know how to deliver state of the arts medieval and rennaissance or ancient music,, grazie & bene italians

deprofundis salute excellence and put is seal of aprove, what do you guys thinks of there albums aren't they wonderful ?

The titles im talking about are's: 
*O florens rosa: ensemble La rossignol (ssurvoll ars antiqua to renaissance)
Ondas llla vie dell mare :ensemble calixttinus ((ars antiqua & ars vetus)
Rosas das rosas: comenciiamento di gioia ((ars vetus to ars nova)
Alla Piffaresca: La rossignol (renaissance)
*
ciao salute folks :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Charabia! Je comprends pas du tout de quoi tu parles. C'est quoi le titre de ce disque que tu aimes?


----------

